# MAXX by Alec Bradley Fix Cigar Review - Something a little different



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The taste was very good, a little bit of citrus and honey, which was different. Great draw and good burn. Cool burning smoke!

Read the full review here: MAXX by Alec Bradley Fix Cigar Review - Something a little different


----------

